# Sick Dove Lopsided Head



## konstaas (Jul 3, 2006)

I found a pretty brownish-pink dove with blue rimmed eyes today in my yard who's head is lopsided and looks like its bulging on the left side. The head is down to the right and he can't straighten it up. 
I've put him in a cage and have put some soft stuff on the bottom and put some corn and seed in his cage. He is wandering around the cage a little, dragging his poor head, and gets excited and tries to fly when I get close. His eyes are alert and he seems pretty spunky except for the head thing. He hasn't pooped yet. 
His mate is in the tree above his cage and is quite upset. They've lived in my yard a long long time. 
Also he isn't cooing or making any sounds.
Can anyone help me help him? We have a wildlife rescue center, but they said they'de put him down and I really don't feel right about that if it doesn't need to be. Should I splint his little neck for him? I don't know what to do. Please help.


----------



## konstaas (Jul 3, 2006)

*Pics*

Ok here are some pics of my ill freind. Hope these help.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. That looks like a Mourning Dove. It may have flown into a window or wall, may have been attacked by something, or may be ill as you have posted. Paramyxovirus is also a possibility that has symptoms similar to what the dove is showing. Trichomoniasis (canker) is also a very real possibility and the bulge could well be a very large canker growth. The bird needs pretty immediate attention from a permitted wildlife rehabilitator or an avian vet that will treat wildlife.

Please try to very gently open the beak and look inside the mouth and as far into the throat as you can. If you see a yellowish/whitish looking growths (sort of like cottage cheese), then bird has a severe case of canker.

Can you please post where you are located in case we know of someone nearby who can help you and the bird?

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh poor thing. 
Looks like a ringneck dove.
He/she could have several things wrong, hard to tell which one is the case with this one. Could be head trauma, paratyphoid, PMV just to name a few more common.
Make sure he is not exposed to any predarors and if you can give him water with some liquid calcium in it, sometimes it helps. If it a bacterial disease/encephalitis you will need antibiotics.
As for calcium you can a little tums dissolved in the water.
Keep him warm, quiet and don't let him get excited which makes only the symptoms worse. if possible take him inside.
Is he trying to eat or drink?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Looking at the pictures again .. I'd almost bet the bulge is a huge canker growth. The bird needs immediate medication (metronidazole, carnidazole, ronidazole) and medical attention.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

It looks like canker and a bad case. He needs some quick help if he is to make it.


----------



## konstaas (Jul 3, 2006)

He's trying to eat at the seed a little, but having a hard time. I am in Harrisonburg VA, if you know someone who can help. I will try to look in his beak and let you know. Thanks!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oops, didn't notice the bulge.
Yep, s/he needs meds asap. Do you have a vet in the area?

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I've been calling around in this area trying to find somebody who'd carry Metronidazole. Many of the pet stores aren't open and Petco looked through all their stuff and didn't have it. However, they gave me a phone number to the Tractor Supply Company. On the phone with them, they said that the only thing they carry is Terramycin (won't work for this) but they're looking up a couple of numbers for some other places that you might try. I have a doctor's appointment to be at in a half hour so this is about all that I can do. Most vets should carry the stuff but it's sometimes tough to get it from them without them seeing the bird and Heaven only knows...

Anyhow, she gave me four numbers that you might try:

Coop: 540-434-3856

Farm Choice: 540-434-4601

Southern States: 540-433-9136

Poultry Equipment & Supply: 540-433-9156

Again, the drug is: Metronidazole and also goes by Flagyl, FishZole and a few other names from time to time. It is an anti-protozoal and is used against canker which is actually "Trichomoniasis". Other drugs that can work are Ronidazole and Secnidazole. Seems like there's a few others but I can't think of them right now. Anyhow, if you get a 250 milligram tablet, you need to split it up. Since it's such a serious emergency for you little guy, I'd give him an eighth of a tablet for the first shot if you can find it. He doesn't really need that much but sometimes it's best to go for broke.

Please give it a try--this won't wait very long, especially in his condition.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

konstaas said:


> *He's trying to eat at the seed a little, but having a hard time.* I am in Harrisonburg VA, if you know someone who can help. I will try to look in his beak and let you know. Thanks!


Many thanks for taking in this poor dove.

It's not surprising he is having a hard time eating. I would suggest giving him some rehydrating solution (*to a cup of water add a pinch each of salt & sugar*). Given the state he appears to be in, I would give him a few drops of the solution at a time, via an eye dropper, just along his beak. 
At this point, the solution will probably be more beneficial than the seeds as he must stay hydrated. 

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Have a look here to see if there is anyone nearby to assist you: http://www.rims.net/pigeon-life.net

Also, since this is a Mourning Dove any local avian wildlife rehabber or center should be willing to take the bird and treat it. It really is very urgent to get this bird into a rehab situation or at least on the meds for canker.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Are Mourning Doves lighter in color up there?
The ones down here are really dark brown and much smaller, that's why I thought it might be a ringneck or ECD.


Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Reti,

You could very well be correct. I was going by the pictures and the verbal description of the coloration of the bird. If it's not a Mourning Dove then it may not be easy to get it into a rehab situation and a vet might be needed instead.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Konstass, 


Yes, this 'lump' could very well be a presentation of a trichomona abcess, and as such, is a very delicate and dangerous condition for the dove to be in.

These abcesses can in effect eat away their Esophagus and Crop.

Metronidazole being a favored medicine for treating this...

It might be something else possibly...

So you see any 'yellow' in the doves poops? Or are there even any poops to see?

Can you gently wrap them in a soft cloth, and maybe with someone to help hold them in a straight up position, can you gently open their Beak to look down their throat?

Canker ( being one presentation of trichomonasis) can produce small yellowish lumps which cling to the sides of their throat, which the Birs may have in addition to whatever the lump is.

But at any rate, if at all possible, do see if you can obtain an examination/evaluation, from either an experienced Avian Vet or rehabber in your area, to determine just what sort of lump this is.

Good luck...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## konstaas (Jul 3, 2006)

*Sorry*

The little guy didn't make it. I took him to the wildlife rescue center of VA. They did some test and x-rays and he had a massive GI infection and severe nuerological damage. They think he flew into the house. 
So they euthanised him the evening of the 3rd, and hopefully he is in a better place. 
His mate is doing well, bobbing all over the yard and eating well. He is playing in the pond now, splashing water everywhere!

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so much, konstass, for getting this bird the medical attention it needed. I'm very sorry the bird had to be euthanized, but it would have died a horrible and lingering death if you had not intervened to prevent this.

Terry


----------

